# Band life expectancy



## Invisible

Hi all,

I'm a newbie on here, so I appologise if this has already been discussed before...

I've got an old slingshot that I haven't used for ages. It's been sat in a cupboard for 10 years. I'm not sure I would trust 10 year old bands (these are latex tubes), so I suppose I should replace them with some new bands if I want to use the slingshot.

This got me thinking... How long do bands last? Does it depend on the type (e.g. latex tubes or theraband gold)?

If your slingshot was just sat in a cupboard not being used, how long would you say the bands would last before they need replacing (e.g. deterioration due to age)?

If you were using your slingshot regularly, to fire say... 100 shots per month, how long would you expect the bands would last then?

Cheers,
Invisible


----------



## Northerner

There are too many variables to give an accurate answer. The 10 year old tubes on your frame might be okay but it will depend on the quality of the rubber, the temperaure of the storage area, etc. Check the rubber for small cracks or tears. If all looks well then toss a few shots from a chest anchor position before anchoring near your face. Wear safety glasses when shooting.

The life of bands and tubes will vary greatly. Some guys will go for the power and only see 100 shots or maybe less. Other guys will tie up mild target bands and see over 1000 shots. Lots of variables... quality of rubber, thickness of rubber, stretch ratio, projectile weight, sharp edges on frame, storage area, use of rubber preservatives (ie. Formula 303, Armour-All), etc.

I checked life with two sets of Theraband Gold flatbands. They were 3/4" straight cut, tied 8 1/4" from pouch to fork, drawn to 30", used 3/8" steel ammo, stored at approx 70F. I got 1300-1350 from each set.

heers,
Northerner


----------



## bj000

i do not know much about slingshots and rubber yet, but i do know that latex goes bad, and I would just buy some new rubber for your slingshot. the safest bet is the best bet


----------



## NaturalFork

I have heard about people storing their latex in the fridge and freezer to keep it fresh. I am sure that would go over well here, the wife pulls out what she thinks is a steak and it is really thera band.


----------



## bj000

NaturalFork said:


> I have heard about people storing their latex in the fridge and freezer to keep it fresh. I am sure that would go over well here, the wife pulls out what she thinks is a steak and it is really thera band.


the same thing happened at my house. ,my saran wrapped package of latex lol


----------



## NaturalFork

bj000 said:


> I have heard about people storing their latex in the fridge and freezer to keep it fresh. I am sure that would go over well here, the wife pulls out what she thinks is a steak and it is really thera band.


the same thing happened at my house. ,my saran wrapped package of latex lol
[/quote]

Haha. Thera band smells good, but doesnt taste all that great.


----------



## bj000

i only huff it, i never eat it lol. shooting slingshots smell good


----------



## Tex-Shooter

A lot depends on the speed that you shoot. I could discuss this a lot more, but as said above there ase too many variabes. I would say that a average shooter will get from 200 the 1000 shots from a set of bands. At the speed that I shoot, I get about 350. I have done test where I have gotten over 2000. -- Tex


----------



## KennyCannon

I'm no expert but I think it has a little to do with the tying at the pouch as well. It seems that when I tie my pouches very tight, I get less shots.

Probably could also have something to do with what you use to tie as well.

I use thin cuts of old bands to tie.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Attachment issues aside, tapered bands usually go first, but total width plays apart too, aswell as length of cut in perspective to draw length.. rubber can stretch 5 times its slack length, but total maxed stretch wears them faster too.. I went off using tubes ages ago because I'm more than happy with the life I get from bands.. I would say 500 - 1500 shots is in the happy zone.. as far as old rubber be weary and look for tears cracks and splitting etc, 10yrs I would say is way too old to use cheers, Ben


----------

